#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  مشکل :نشناختن بعضی درایورهای هارد بعد از نصب ویندوز 7

## sohil62

با سلام 
من سی دی ویندوز xp sp3 با مشخصاتی که اقای شاطی زاده گفته بودند را خریدم و روی درایو c نصب کردم و بدون هیچ مشکلی ویندوز کار میکنه و بقیه درایوهای هارد و میشناسه و ..........
ولی زمانی که ویندوز7 را روی درایو d نصب کردم فقط درایو c , d را میشناسه و بقیه درایو ها مثل e, f ,g را نمیشناسه حالا میخواستم بدونم مشکل از کجاست در ضمن من هیچ گونه اشنایی با ویندوز 7 ندارم و هر کاری کردم درایوها را نتونستم پیدا کنم
مرسی

----------

*meigoon*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

آیا فرمت اون پارتیشنها Fat32 هست؟ اگر همینطوره دلیلش همینه. برید داخل ویندوز xp و با نرم افزار partition magic یا نرم افزارها دیگر فرمت آنها را به Fat32 تغییر دهید.
موفق باشید

----------

*digital84*,*meigoon*,*onlyiran*,*sohil62*,*tahaali9095*,*همتا*

----------


## sohil62

با سلام 
جناب نکویی ممنون از شما 
تمام فرمت درایوها ntfs است

----------

*meigoon*,*tahaali9095*,*همتا*

----------


## onlyiran

> با سلام 
> جناب نکویی ممنون از شما 
> تمام فرمت درایوها ntfs است


در این صورت در قسمت disk managment  چک کنید ببینید drive later اعمال شده باشد و در صورت نداشتن drive later  اد کنید

----------

*digital84*,*meigoon*,*sohil62*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## onlyiran

در ضمن منظورت اینه که درایوها هست وارد نمیشه یا اینکه فقط c ,d هست 
من حالت 2 رو گفتم حالت 1 به علت ویروس اتورانه .!

----------

*digital84*,*meigoon*,*sohil62*,*همتا*

----------


## sohil62

شرمنده این disk managment کجاست :مشکل :نشناختن بعضی درایورهای هارد بعد از نصب ویندوز 7:  چون اصلا من با ویندوز7 کار نکردم البته تو ویندوزxp هم نمیدونم کجاست؟ 


 :مشکل :نشناختن بعضی درایورهای هارد بعد از نصب ویندوز 7:  اگر امکان داره در حد اول دبستان توضیح بدید !
در ویندوز xp همه درایوها هست و هیچ مشکلی نیست ولی در 7 فقط ایکون درایو c , d هست و بقیه داریوها نیستند

----------

*meigoon*,*onlyiran*

----------


## onlyiran

کلیک راست بر روی my computer
manege
disk management
اینجا ببین وضعبت پارتیشنا چجوره؟

----------

*digital84*,*meigoon*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## sohil62

در ویندوز xp تمام درایو ها در ان قسمت نمایش داده میشود ولی در 7 فقط c, d نشان داده میشود در زیر ان کادر حجم درایو زده شده ولی نشان داده نمیشود

----------

*digital84*

----------


## onlyiran

> در ویندوز xp تمام درایو ها در ان قسمت نمایش داده میشود ولی در 7 فقط c, d نشان داده میشود در زیر ان کادر حجم درایو زده شده ولی نشان داده نمیشود


ok 
کلیک راست بر روی حجم ذرایو
change drive later
add  
ok
تمام

----------

*digital84*,*meigoon*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

دیسک منیجمنت رو میتونید از run هم با تایپ diskmgmt.msc هم ببینید. شما از اونجا اول ببینید اصلا درایورهای دیگه اصلا وجود دارند یا نه اگر بودند همانطور که دوستمون گفتند Add letter رو بزنید و ریست کنید اگر درست نشد احتمالا نیاز به یکسری تغیرات هست که بعدا راهنماییتون میکنم.
اگر نشد یک عکس از دیسک منیجمنت با وضوح بالا بگیرید و بگذارید اینجا

----------

*digital84*,*meigoon*,*onlyiran*,*sohil62*

----------


## sohil62

وقتی روی درایوها e,f,g گزینه add letter را میزنم این پیغام میده 
the operation failed to complete because the disk managment console view is not up-to -date.refresh the view by using the refresh task.ifthe problem persists close the diskmanagment console then restart disk managment or restart the computer

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## onlyiran

> وقتی روی درایوها e,f,g گزینه add letter را میزنم این پیغام میده 
> the operation failed to complete because the disk managment console view is not up-to -date.refresh the view by using the refresh task.ifthe problem persists close the diskmanagment console then restart disk managment or restart the computer


اول اینکه از یوزر administrator چک کنید
دوم اینکه به نظر من بهترین و کم ریسک ترین کار نصب مجدد ویندوزه! البته اگه آشنا با نرم افزارهای پارتیشن مجیک و پارتیشن ویزارد هستید با اونا چک کنید.

----------

*meigoon*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

خوب از Action زدید refresh؟

یک روش بهتون معرفی میکنم  ولی مواظب باشید اطلاعاتتون رو از دست ندید. قبلش از اطلاعات مهمتون پشتیبان بگیرید. 
در run در ویندوز 7 تایپ کنید *diskpart* و روی آن راست کلیک کنید و بزنید run as administrator حالا بزنید *list volume * که تمام درابوها رو به شما نشون میده. حالا اونی که کار نمیکنه و می خواین تغییر نام بدید ببینید شماره volume ان چند است. حالا بنویسید *select volume* 6که شما به جای 6 عدد پارتیشن مورد نظر خودتون رو بنویسید. و اینتر کنید. 

حالا *assign letter* Z رو تایپ کنید ولی به جای Z نام پارتیشنی که قرار هست بهش بدید بزنید و enter کنید. حالا ری استارت کنید و ببینید اون پارتیشن درست شده یا نه.
اگر درست نشده بود ممکنه مشکل از قفل کردن پارتیشن با یک نرم افزار از xp باشه. چنین کاری نکردید؟

اگر در قسمت volume list شماره اون پارتیشن رو به شما نشون نداد مطمئن باشید MBR پارتیشن خراب هست. و درست NTFS نیست. شما این کار رو هم حتما بکنید احتمال درست شدنش زیاد هست:

Acronis Disk Director Suite رو نصب کنید.
این مسیر رو برید:

روی پارتیشن مربوطه راست کلیک کنید بعد:
 Advanced > Convert

 ntfs رو انتخاب کنید و اگر نوع پارتیشن روی primary هست اینجا logical رو انتخاب کنید و بعد بزنید 


then apply changes

بعد از انتهای کار روی پارتیشن در همان برنامه راست کلیک کنید و بزنید change letter و حالا اسم بهش بدید.
این روش 99 درصد جواب میده

----------

*meigoon*,*onlyiran*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## onlyiran

> خوب از Action زدید refresh؟
> 
> یک روش بهتون معرفی میکنم  ولی مواظب باشید اطلاعاتتون رو از دست ندید. قبلش از اطلاعات مهمتون پشتیبان بگیرید. 
> در run در ویندوز 7 تایپ کنید *diskpart* و روی آن راست کلیک کنید و بزنید run as administrator حالا بزنید *list volume * که تمام درابوها رو به شما نشون میده. حالا اونی که کار نمیکنه و می خواین تغییر نام بدید ببینید شماره volume ان چند است. حالا بنویسید *select volume* 6که شما به جای 6 عدد پارتیشن مورد نظر خودتون رو بنویسید. و اینتر کنید. 
> 
> حالا *assign letter* Z رو تایپ کنید ولی به جای Z نام پارتیشنی که قرار هست بهش بدید بزنید و enter کنید. حالا ری استارت کنید و ببینید اون پارتیشن درست شده یا نه.
> اگر درست نشده بود ممکنه مشکل از قفل کردن پارتیشن با یک نرم افزار از xp باشه. چنین کاری نکردید؟


با تشکر از توضیحات کامل شما 
این همون روش قبلیه ولی در محیط داس
فقط یک موردی من همین امروز یک مورد داشتم که یکی از کاربرانم تمام پارتیشناشو خراب کرد 
حتمآ بک آپ بگیر

----------

*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

من پست قبلی رو ویرایش کردم لطفا دوباره بخونید. و البته آقای *onlyiran* این کاری من گفتم خیلی شبیه به حالت قبلی هست ولی در واقع دقیق همون نیست و از پروسه دیگری جهت اینکار استفاده میشه که اگر MBR پارتیشن مشکلی نداشته باشه از اینجا جواب میده! ولی احتمالا ایشان پارتیشنشون مشکل داره و روش دومی که گفتم دیدم خیلیها تو سایت مایکروسافت نوشته بودن جواب گرفتن و توصیه میکنم ایشون هم امتحان کنن.
اگر نشد یک بار دیگه ویندوز رو نصب کنند که اگر ایراد نرم افزاری هست برطرف بشه.

----------

*meigoon*,*onlyiran*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## onlyiran

> من پست قبلی رو ویرایش کردم لطفا دوباره بخونید. و البته آقای *onlyiran* این کاری من گفتم خیلی شبیه به حالت قبلی هست ولی در واقع دقیق همون نیست و از پروسه دیگری جهت اینکار استفاده میشه که اگر MBR پارتیشن مشکلی نداشته باشه از اینجا جواب میده! ولی احتمالا ایشان پارتیشنشون مشکل داره و روش دومی که گفتم دیدم خیلیها تو سایت مایکروسافت نوشته بودن جواب گرفتن و توصیه میکنم ایشون هم امتحان کنن.
> اگر نشد یک بار دیگه ویندوز رو نصب کنند که اگر ایراد نرم افزاری هست برطرف بشه.


آره الان دیدم  ولی  نتیجه دو راه حل یکیه 
ولی  پارتیشن اگه مشکل داشت توی ایکس پی داشتش؟
بنظر من برا دوستمون که فکر کنم زیاد با دستورات آشنا نباشه بهترین کار نصب ویندوزه!

----------

*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

بله پارتیشن ایراد داشته باشه باز هم امکان اینکه در ویندوز ایکس پی درست نشون بده هست. دلیلش اینه که MBR اگر مشکل داشته باشه در مورد Ntfs فقط در ویندوز 7 مشکل پیش میاد! و اون روشی که با اکرونیک دیسک گفتم تو سایت مایکروسافت دیدم خیلی ها جواب گرفته بودند برای ایشون هم معرفی کردم. و اگر واقعا ایراد از MBR باشه با نصب دوباره ویندوز درست نمیشه. !! و حتی در هنگام نصب دوباره ویندوز اون پارتیشنها رو به ایشون نشون هم نمیده و نشونم بده امکان فرمتشون یا انتخابشون وجود نداره و error میگیرن.

ولی اگر ایراد نرم افزاری باشه میشه با نصب ویندوز درستش کرد حتی اگر نرم افزاری باشه کسی متخصص باشه بدون نصب ویندوز هم میشه درستش کرد

دیگه باید همه روشها رو تست کنند تا ایراد رو پیدا کنند ولی برای درست کردن بدون نصب باید خودم پشت سیستم باشم

----------

*meigoon*,*onlyiran*,*sohil62*,*همتا*

----------


## sohil62

(و اگر واقعا ایراد از MBR باشه با نصب دوباره ویندوز درست نمیشه. !! و حتی در هنگام نصب دوباره ویندوز اون پارتیشنها رو به ایشون نشون هم نمیده و نشونم بده امکان فرمتشون یا انتخابشون وجود نداره و error میگیرن.)

جناب نکویی من قبل از اینکه پست بزنم گفتم شاید سی دی ویندوز مشکل داشته یا من چون بار اولم بوده نتونستم درست نصب کنم به همین خاطر یک بار دیگه هم نصب کردم ولی باز هم همین مشکل وجود داشت و به همین خاطر پست زدم در ضمن حق با شماست حتی هنگام نصب هم ان پارتیشنها را نشون من نمیده 

من که هر چی گشتم نتونستم اینrun ویندوز 7 پیدا کنم واقعا کار کردن با این ویندوز خیلی سخته و همه چیزهای که تو ویندوز xp  دم دست بودند و راحت پیدا میشدن در این ویندوز باید انقدر بگردی که پشیمون میشی اگر تونستم این run پیدا کنم حتما دستورات شما را اجرا میکنم 
مرسی

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## nekooee

پس MBR مشکل داره. نمی خواد برید تو run کاری که میگم بکنید اگر درست نشد مجبورید اون پارتیشنها رو حذف کنید و دوباره بسازید. که بعد از این کار اگر جواب نداد در موردش حرف میزنیم. 
از این لینک نرم افزاری که گفتم دانلود کنید و نصب کنید:
دانلود رایگان Acronis Disk Director Suite Home 11.0.216 Final - نرم افزار پارتیشن بندی هارد - دانلود رایگان | وطن دانلود

بعدش همونکارهایی که بالا گفتم انجام بدید. ایشا الله که درست میشه

----------

*meigoon*,*onlyiran*,*sohil62*

----------


## sohil62

DSC00002.jpgDSC00002.jpgتو run بعد از انجام ان کارها این پیغام میده

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## sohil62

به این شکل انجام دادم ولی باز هم درایوها را نشان نداد

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## onlyiran

با سلام
بک آپ بگیر و بعدش
fdisk  کن خوذتو راحت کن !

----------

*meigoon*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نظره بنده سی دی ویندوزت رو عوض کن و Windows 7 Ultima   رو نصب بکن
ساده ترین و بهترین کارو رو دست عزیز Only  فرمودن 
باز هم اگه حوصله داری از ویندوز مینی سون استفاده بکن و ببین اوضاع چطوریه 
یا اینکه هارد رو بذار سره سیستم دیگه ای و تست بکن
مدل هادرت رو تو گوگل بزن ببین شاید مشکل کارخانه ای داشته باشه و...
ولی اگه من جای شما بودم همه کارهای فوق رو میکردم تا به نتیجه برسم و ببینم علت چیه
دوستمون Only  داره از این مشکل فرار میکنه ولی بر خلافش اقای نکویی دنبال رفع مشکل بودن . ولی کاره هر ذو عالی بود- خسته نباشید

----------

*meigoon*,*onlyiran*,*sohil62*,*تاج*

----------


## sohil62

با سلام 
من سی دی windows 7 ultima را یک بار عوض گردم و مثلا گران ترین  سی دی موجود در بازار را هم خریدم حتی اموزشم برای اطمینان بیشتر برای اینکه مطمین بشم درست نصب کردم و حتی کوچکترین مشکلی ندارد خریدم حتی 2 بار هم نصب کردم ولی باز هم مشکل پا برجاست خیلی جالبه درایوها این هارد با ویندوز98  و xp مشکلی نداره ولی با 7 که از همه اینها پیشرفته تر و مثلا قویتره مشکل داره

----------

*meigoon*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## onlyiran

> به نظره بنده سی دی ویندوزت رو عوض کن و Windows 7 Ultima   رو نصب بکن
> ساده ترین و بهترین کارو رو دست عزیز Only  فرمودن 
> باز هم اگه حوصله داری از ویندوز مینی سون استفاده بکن و ببین اوضاع چطوریه 
> یا اینکه هارد رو بذار سره سیستم دیگه ای و تست بکن
> مدل هادرت رو تو گوگل بزن ببین شاید مشکل کارخانه ای داشته باشه و...
> ولی اگه من جای شما بودم همه کارهای فوق رو میکردم تا به نتیجه برسم و ببینم علت چیه
> دوستمون Only  داره از این مشکل فرار میکنه ولی بر خلافش اقای نکویی دنبال رفع مشکل بودن . ولی کاره هر ذو عالی بود- خسته نباشید


دوست عزیز مطمن باش با fdisk  حل میشه!
در دوست عزیز من تقریبآ 600 تا کاربر دارم و تجربه ای که دارم اینه که  برا بعضی موارد اصلآ هزینه و وقت گداشتن برا یک مشکلی که راه حل بسیار آسونی مثله این fdisk داره ارزش نداره!!!

----------

*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## sohil62

[QUOTE=nekooee;144911]پس MBR مشکل داره. نمی خواد برید تو run کاری که میگم بکنید اگر درست نشد مجبورید اون پارتیشنها رو حذف کنید و دوباره بسازید(. که بعد از این کار اگر جواب نداد در موردش حرف میزنیم. )

جناب نکویی متاسفانه مشکل حل نشد چون فرمودید اگر جواب نداد بعدا در موردش حرف میزنم من منتظر شما هستم چون کلی اطلاعات تو این درایوهاست اگر بخوام فرمت کنم ترجیح میدم بیخیال این ویندوز 7 بشم و مثلا قبل با xp کار کنم

----------

*nekooee*,*onlyiran*

----------


## nekooee

سلام. یک روز که بیکار هستید و یک ساعتی رو میتونید به من وقت بدید بیاید یاهو و من یک برنامه بهتون میدم نصب کنید و اجازه بدید من روی سیستمتون کار کنم. اگر راهی برای برگشت باشه حتما اینکار رو میکنم اگر راهی نباشه مجبورید دیگه همانطور که دوستمون گفتند fdisk کنید. آکرونیک که نصب کردید ورژن چند هست؟ سرعت اینترنت شما چند هست اگر در حین کار نیاز بشه برنامه ای دانلود کنم برای این میپرسم.

----------

*onlyiran*,*sohil62*,*همتا*

----------


## m.rezar_1990

> نوشته اصلی توسط sohil62 
> در ویندوز xp تمام درایو ها در ان قسمت نمایش داده میشود ولی در 7 فقط c, d نشان داده میشود در زیر ان کادر حجم درایو زده شده ولی نشان داده نمیشود 
> ok 
> کلیک راست بر روی حجم ذرایو
> change drive later
> add 
> ok
> تمام




دمت گرم داداش

----------


## enzomartini

> به این شکل انجام دادم ولی باز هم درایوها را نشان نداد


*دوست عزیز شما نوع درایوری که ویندوز 7 نصب هست رو از Logical به primary تغییر بده و اعلام نتیجه کن .*

----------

